# Windows 2000+USB erkennung



## thersa (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi!!!
Ich habe heute auf meinem Computer Windows 2000 neuinstalliert und direkt alle Treiber von der unten angegebenen page sowie das Service pack 4 installiert.
Funktioniert soweit auch alles gut nur die USB Anschlüsse nicht, da keine Geräte die angeschlossen werden, direkt erkannt werden bzw überhaupt erkannt werden.
Wenn ich den PC neustarte und vorher die USB Tastatur in den USB Anschluss einstecke erkennt er sie nach dem Neustart auch und sie funktioniert auch, bei USB Sticks etc. funktioniert dies allerdings nicht.

Brauch ich vll noch Treiber für die USB-Anschlüsse oder so?
Wenn ja?, wo finde ich diese?


mein Computer:
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=134&prod_no=35#


----------



## ShiZon (28. Dezember 2008)

thersa am 28.12.2008 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!!!
> Ich habe heute auf meinem Computer Windows 2000 neuinstalliert und direkt alle Treiber von der unten angegebenen page sowie das Service pack 4 installiert.
> Funktioniert soweit auch alles gut nur die USB Anschlüsse nicht, da keine Geräte die angeschlossen werden, direkt erkannt werden bzw überhaupt erkannt werden.
> Wenn ich den PC neustarte und vorher die USB Tastatur in den USB Anschluss einstecke erkennt er sie nach dem Neustart auch und sie funktioniert auch, bei USB Sticks etc. funktioniert dies allerdings nicht.
> ...



Würde ein Mod diesen Thread bitte in das Windows Unterforum verschieben, danke.


----------



## Denis10 (28. Dezember 2008)

thersa am 28.12.2008 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!!!
> Ich habe heute auf meinem Computer Windows 2000 neuinstalliert und direkt alle Treiber von der unten angegebenen page sowie das Service pack 4 installiert.
> Funktioniert soweit auch alles gut nur die USB Anschlüsse nicht, da keine Geräte die angeschlossen werden, direkt erkannt werden bzw überhaupt erkannt werden.
> Wenn ich den PC neustarte und vorher die USB Tastatur in den USB Anschluss einstecke erkennt er sie nach dem Neustart auch und sie funktioniert auch, bei USB Sticks etc. funktioniert dies allerdings nicht.
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, ob Windows 2000 USB Sticks automatisch erkennt. Zumindest unter Windows 98 musste man einen Treiber des jeweiligen USB Stick Herstellers mitinstallieren, damit das Gerät funktionierte. Wurde dem USB Stick ein Treiber beigelegt? Sonst schau mal unter google nach, ob dazu einer existiert.


----------



## thersa (28. Dezember 2008)

jap ok werd ich mal gucken, aber zumindestens die Tastatur müsste er doch direkt erkennen oder zumindestens nach den Treibern für das Gerät fragen und es als "unbekannt" erkennen oder nicht?

edit:
also ich finde keine Treiber zu dem Stick da ich erst garnicht den Produktnamen oder die Artikelnummer herausfinden kann, ich weiß noch nicht mal die Firma ^^

Auf dem Vista Pc steht er bei Hardware nur unter "USB DRIVE USB DEVICE"


----------



## fiumpf (28. Dezember 2008)

Du hast diesen Barebone, oder?
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/client/0,39024539,10002147,00.htm


----------



## thersa (28. Dezember 2008)

jap genau


----------



## fiumpf (28. Dezember 2008)

thersa am 28.12.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> jap genau


Laut dem Datenblatt waren 3 Treiber-CDs dabei. Hast du die noch?


----------



## thersa (28. Dezember 2008)

ne ne habe nur den PC, da ich ihn mal von der Firma geschenkt bekommen habe


----------



## fiumpf (28. Dezember 2008)

thersa am 28.12.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne habe nur den PC, da ich ihn mal von der Firma geschenkt bekommen habe


Ok, so wie es aussieht fehlen eben genau diese USB-Treiber. Geb mal unter Start -> Ausführen -> devmgmt.msc ein. Sind da irgendwo gelbe Ausrufezeichen?


----------



## thersa (28. Dezember 2008)

ne im Gerätemanager sind keine Ausrufezeichen


----------



## thersa (28. Dezember 2008)

Habe es jetzt hinbekommen, habe einfach automatische updates aktiviert und alle updates geladen, waren wohl noch nicht alle beim service pack 4 dabei gewesen, trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## fiumpf (28. Dezember 2008)

thersa am 28.12.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe es jetzt hinbekommen, habe einfach automatische updates aktiviert und alle updates geladen, waren wohl noch nicht alle beim service pack 4 dabei gewesen, trotzdem vielen Dank!


Ein gutes Beispiel dafür sein Windows immer aktuell zu halten.


----------

